# Great rear springs for early model GTO



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

Spent a lot of time trying to figure out what to get for springs. Had a mixed bag of unknown springs in my '66. Did a 12 bolt rear end swap and wanted to throw some new ones in.
Went for 1965 Tempest station wagon springs. Then crossed that number into a Delco variable rate spring to hopefully not trash the ride.
Victory!!! The stance is perfect if you like that (not stock) look of the rear being raised. Gives plenty of room for whatever tires you want, and rides great!
About 3" lift from stock height. AC part 45H2005. These are perfect, and cheap too. I paid under $45 for the pair.
These wil work on the early ones, up to the very early 1967's when they changed the spring perches.


----------



## QDuck (Sep 14, 2019)

Mine': I looked at that earlier but disregarded it because the spring rate indicates it should be very stiff and it is a variable rate spring. However, the Moog 5235 is nearly the same but with a constant spring rate. I estimate the rear of the car would sit about 1 3/4" above stock with such a spring. You are right that it might get the stance I want and be worth a try. Thanks.


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

QDuck said:


> Mine': I looked at that earlier but disregarded it because the spring rate indicates it should be very stiff and it is a variable rate spring. However, the Moog 5235 is nearly the same but with a constant spring rate. I estimate the rear of the car would sit about 1 3/4" above stock with such a spring. You are right that it might get the stance I want and be worth a try. Thanks.


Yes, variable rate, which very much helps the ride. Constant rate springs are going to give a harsher ride. You're getting the full spring rate needed to carry a wagon and 9 passengers from the first pound. The variables have a lower rate for the first part of their capacity. I have them, I got roughly 2.5-3" over stock. Ride is similar if not the same.


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

I figured it might be a good idea to put some pics with the numbers. The front springs are nearest I can tell stock or darn close to it. 15x7 wheels. 2356015 front 2756015 rear tires. The car does have air shocks, but this is zero pounds pressure, and I have verified they go all the way down.


----------



## theamcguy (Jan 14, 2005)

Anyone know where I can order the AC part #45H2005 springs? Everywhere I look they are out of stock.


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Yep their preety much gone for now and Covid aint helping
they were were getting hard to find before that , Rockauto had them fir awhile but not now..
there is s chart that converts them to replacements …maybe mines’a66
Can verify they are essentially the same springs as they claim…


----------

